# Superfeet



## Swamp Dog (Mar 9, 2009)

does anyone use Superfeet in their boots? If so what do you think of them?  I'm looking at the cold weather or maybe the Kork.

Thanks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

I use the Green in my boots.  I think it helps but I still used a heel lift with them.  On a scale of 1 to 10 on their effectivness, I give them a 6.  My podiatrist suggested using Lynco orthotics to me for everyday use


----------



## Geoff (Mar 9, 2009)

I suggest you call around and see if you can get yourself a deal on custom footbeds.  If you want cold weather, find some Hotronics at half price.  If you have the cash, this is the year to be buying that kind of thing.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the cork vacuum ones. Hated them last year when I had them done, but after having some else adjust them to my feet this season I like them, but then again I have nothing to compare them to since I always used the ones that came in the boots.


----------



## Philpug (Mar 9, 2009)

I am using the Red Hots. I used the vacuum corks, the Red Hots have a better foundation.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

I've used the green ones and have also had Superfeet customs made. But I've had Insta-Print customs for a few years now and wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've used the green ones and have also had Superfeet customs made. But I've had Insta-Print customs for a few years now and wouldn't use anything else.


Those are the microwave ones?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Those are the microwave ones?


Instaprints are sorta like the Intuition liners. Done in a shop, custom fit for the entire foot, not just the arch.

I went from stock footbeds, to green Superfeet, to the Instaprints. I'll never go back.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Those are the microwave ones?



I don't remember how they're heated. An oven I think.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've used the green ones and have also had Superfeet customs made. But I've had Insta-Print customs for a few years now and wouldn't use anything else.



+1  Love my Insta-Prints!  Thank you Hal at Northen Ski Works @ Killington!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> +1  Love my Insta-Prints!  Thank you Hal at Northen Ski Works @ Killington!



Yeah.  That's a pretty reliable system.  Given the costs involved, it's highway robbery what shops are charging for them.  You'd think they were filling teeth or somethin'.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 10, 2009)

I use them(the slightly thicker model(green)) and sell them. We let people demo them for a few hours before they have to decide to buy them. They don't help everyone, everytime but for $35 it's always worth a shot. Haven't tried the new Hot Pink/Red Hots, $50 yet as I don't have a problem with cold toes.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had the Green and the Pink Hots in my boots.  Prefer the Pink Hots above the green.  They really do improve boot warmth if you get the Pink Hots.

Recently I went from using superfeet to an Instaprint from Precision Footworks here in Michigan. I haven't had a lot of experience with them yet, but I think I'm going to love these!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Yeah.  That's a pretty reliable system.  Given the costs involved, it's highway robbery what shops are charging for them.  You'd think they were filling teeth or somethin'.



Tell me about it! I suddenly felt the need to do a couple of root canals after handing over my Visa card! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## mishka (Mar 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Yeah.  That's a pretty reliable system.  Given the costs involved, it's highway robbery what shops are charging for them.  You'd think they were filling teeth or somethin'.



I disagree about cost. 
My conformable SIDAS custom footbed total cost  about the same as off-the-shelf one.....of close most work I did myself make form, heat mold footbed multiple times and make adjustments, grind footbeds to fit inside of the liner. At minimal cost bootfiter did only posting of EVA foam and alignment.   I am very happy with final product and it costs.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks all. good info here.

Anyone use Sole foot beds?  I never knew there were so many different brands.


----------



## meff (Mar 11, 2009)

Swamp Dog, you are close enough to Concord - you should go see Jeff at Profile Orthotic.  He did my new footbeds back in December and my alignment which has made a huge difference in my skiing.

As soon as we can get the time my wife is getting her footbeds and toeplate done.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Mar 11, 2009)

maybe 30 minutes to Concord?  I'll give him a ring and see what we can do.  Thanks Meff!


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeff uses the Instra-print system. He did my orthotics. Well worth a visit. Welcome meff!


----------



## meff (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes he does use Insta-print - probably should of mentioned that eh?  :idea:

Thanks for the welcome, been lurking for years....


----------



## Swamp Dog (Mar 12, 2009)

"Thanks for the welcome, been lurking for years...."  DOH! Didn't realize it was you Jeff    Nice to see you here too.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 20, 2009)

i got my green surefeet from master bootfitter up in sugarbush. he also tweeked it a little bit for my heel lift. i cannot say the heel lift is gone all together, but there is a significant improvement.


----------

